# 64714 Neuroplasty, major peripheral neerve, arm or leg; lumbar plexus



## janehcherry (Feb 11, 2009)

Is it ever appropriate to bill 64714 in addition to laminectomy, laminotomy or discectomy codes?  It is all being done through the incision for the back procedure.  

The laminotomy, laminectomy, and discectomy codes all include “decompression of nerve roots” in the description.  

Would this be double billing?

Thanks


----------



## mbort (Feb 11, 2009)

my first guess is yes, its included.  Have you checked the CCI edits for that code with the other procedure codes?


----------

